# Bring on the iPad Killers! Help!



## Kindle_Matt (Jun 30, 2010)

Just started school again and I bought an "ebook" for my course - ebook used very loosely. It's all images, not reflowable text. I can print 10 pages at a time to pdf (fair use). I have tried on my Kindle and it is abominable. Too small.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a very affordable tablet which is comparable in size to iPad? How is the PDF performance?  Or is it too early since some vendors haven't released their offerings? Any particular models to look at or wait for?

Thanks much.
Matt


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In the Kimdle forum recently there was a thread about Kindles and PDF.  I believe the consensus is that Kindle DX is the answer.

I'm a loyal Kindler, but I also love my iPad.  A 16gb wifi iPad isn't TOO much more pricey than a KDX, has many more uses, and will do better on rendering detail especially color!

If you must buy for a class now, and don't want a KDX or iPad, I'd recommend looking at either the Samsung Galaxy TAB (high dollar), or perhaps the Nook Color. Better Android tablets are coming very soon, but not in time for a class starting now!


----------

